# Hydraulic vs electric for actuators ??



## shtuk (Sep 7, 2008)

Any mechanical wizzards out there? I'm building adjustable 16" wings for my 60" plow and a 3 point hitch for snowblower (which may also be hydraulicly powered). I will need to add a gas powered DC generator or hydraulic pump to my machine. Which give the most back for the buck. I have a 16hp gas motor to use. I'll get some pictures soon.


----------



## SQuad (Mar 18, 2008)

You know that's what I wanted to do on mine! Talked to some hydraulic guys and they say there is a tremendous loss of power via hydraulics to power a snow blower. They would recommend a 26 Hp. engine to drive a 48" blower. As for powering you V blade with electrohydraulics there is a huge power draw on your battery and stator. There is a fellow I talked to who removed his pull start assembly installed a jack shaft and powered a small hydraulic pump. He did recommend a 4.5 GPM pump for the system.


----------

